# How about eating blood?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it cheap? Lots of nutrients, but I don't know that I'd spend a lot on it. I always feed the juice from the meat rather than throwing it out. Most of it is myoglobin and water, but sometimes I get deer or something that I or my family butcher and then it's actually blood. I either dump it in the bowl as is or sometimes in the summer I freeze it in an ice cube tray - they love their bloodcicles in the summer (outside of course!).


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Omg this makes me gag, I have a hard time with meat prep at the best of times.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

It is kind of cheap, yeah! It is also a bit disgusting. 

How would you realistically prepare it? It comes in a half liter plastic bucket and it's frozen. I have a hard enough time trying to figure out what to do with a block of frozen organ meat when I only want to defrost a small portion and separate it from the rest. I tried to imagine how I would handle the blood. I am not exactly saying that I am going to get into it, but I was curious if it's "a thing" and if it had many benefits. 

bloodiscles. wow. That's "a thing"...ha!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

PuffDaddy said:


> I have a hard enough time trying to figure out what to do with a block of frozen organ meat when I only want to defrost a small portion and separate it from the rest.


I deal with this problem by leaving the meat out of the freezer until it is partially defrosted, then use a sharp knife to cut off what I need and put it back in the freezer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is a "thing", but I suspect that raw it would be somewhat messy! If it is cheap enough perhaps cook half a litre in with meat and veg? 

I partly defrost blocks of offal, chop into smaller pieces (often easiest with a bread knife or even a small saw), and refreeze the pieces - that way it only gets thawed and refrozen once. But these days I mostly buy extra liver and kidney fresh, so it is easier to portion.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Just a point with regards to feeding the raw blood - it will discolour his beautiful white coat around his mouth/face and anywhere else it may get on his fur whilst he's eating. This may not bother you, but just something to keep in mind!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A bloody poodle snout! Nooooooooo!


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

I asked about it on a Raw Feeding group on FB. Most people said: 
a) it might have added salt (in which case bad)
b) it doesn't have that many nutrients - that surprises me, honestly.

As to feeding it, Asian stores sell curdled pigs blood which is kind of like tofu in consistency. Dunno if it has added salt. I guess it could be chopped into small bits and frozen then used as a treat?

Edit: Afaik pig & ducks blood will curdle.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Skip it. My dog happily laps up a little blood left in her bowl, but if there's a lot, she leaves it. So I wouldn't spend money on blood.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

UKpoodle said:


> Just a point with regards to feeding the raw blood - it will discolour his beautiful white coat around his mouth/face and anywhere else it may get on his fur whilst he's eating. This may not bother you, but just something to keep in mind!



That's why I haven't fed it. I saw it too in the Asian markets here and thought about it. But then....no way. It would get all over Matisse's beautiful white coat like you say. I just skip it. I don't put too much of that liquid blood that comes from the meat into the bowl. If a little gets in there, fine but I don't want him sinking his chin into it. lol. No doubt it's nourishing. Maybe you could try what Fjm says...cook it a little bit with something so it's not pure liquid. (?) You could put in some flour and thickin it into a gravy. (?) LOL. Ewwww! :hungry: :messed:


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for everyone who chimed in. My curiosity is sated. I'm over it!

After hearing your comments it seems that it is not only disgusting to prepare, but it's also not nutritionally worth any special effort. Thus, I have decided that I will officially NOT be feeding the dog pigs blood. Honestly, I was just curious after I saw it in the store and the gears in my mind just began to roll around and wonder. 

Now, right next to that blood they also sell "pig's uterus" which sounds like it might be a good addition to his feasts, but I simply cannot get past the fact that it is indeed...a pig's uterus. Just can't handle it. Call me a sissy. 

I was at that Asian market buying some ofal today, and I took one look at that bucket of pigs blood and I said to myself, "NEVER." 

And then I looked at that pig's uterus and I said to myself, "NOT TODAY. YOU AREN'T READY."

I do my best to grow out the coat and take care of it. That said, I am not the pickiest person about the coat in that I like to encourage the dog to live a dog's life and get dirty and jump around and have fun being a dog and...but no...maybe he does not ALSO have to have his face covered in pigs blood. Good point. 

What would the neighbors think if Puffy comes trotting out of the house with blood all over his face? It would be just our luck that he will inevitably accuse some random innocent grandmother with a walker and a weird hat of being a murder and start barking and lunging at her. Then all of the accused murderers (with Puffy as their accuser, of course) in our village will think that HE is actually the village murderer, and this ironic twist of fate could be simply ruinous for our reputation!

No pig's blood for Puffy.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes I have to say, the image of him barking at the murderers with blood round his mouth did come to mind...!
I don't know if you're aware but we have something called black pudding here in the U.K.? It's basically a sausage made from pigs blood. It is traditional to have it as part of the full English breakfast (sausage, eggs, bacon, baked beans, fried bread, black pudding and grilled tomato). I have never been tempted to try it myself.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a bit of a tangent but the mention of pig uterus made me think of it...

My parents have a sheep farm and during lambing season the dogs are well aware of the potential treat coming their way: placenta! They seem to think that it is just about the best thing in the world. And if there is any correlation between how gross something looks and how much a dog will like it, I'd conclude that it is probably pretty fantastic in their eyes. It must be incredibly rich.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

UKpoodle said:


> Yes I have to say, the image of him barking at the murderers with blood round his mouth did come to mind...!
> I don't know if you're aware but we have something called black pudding here in the U.K.? It's basically a sausage made from pigs blood. It is traditional to have it as part of the full English breakfast (sausage, eggs, bacon, baked beans, fried bread, black pudding and grilled tomato). I have never been tempted to try it myself.


In some cultures blood sausage is a delicassy.....not for me, thank you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PuffDaddy said:


> Thank you for everyone who chimed in. My curiosity is sated. I'm over it!
> 
> After hearing your comments it seems that it is not only disgusting to prepare, but it's also not nutritionally worth any special effort. Thus, I have decided that I will officially NOT be feeding the dog pigs blood. Honestly, I was just curious after I saw it in the store and the gears in my mind just began to roll around and wonder.
> 
> ...


:rofl: Too funny!



> And then I looked at that pig's uterus and I said to myself, "NOT TODAY. YOU AREN'T READY."


Hahaha...that is so familiar. I said those same words about pig's brain. I got the uterus and fed it without too much difficulty. It's kind of a hassle to cut up though into wee poodle sized portions. But getting use to brain was another thing altogether. I used it once and said, "this is the last time." But then................................. I realized how easy it is to dish up. No cutting, no problem. Just grab a little of that smooshie stuff and fling in their bowl. lol. It's an organ so...there you have it.

Happy feeding everyone!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

rj16 said:


> This is a bit of a tangent but the mention of pig uterus made me think of it...
> 
> My parents have a sheep farm and during lambing season the dogs are well aware of the potential treat coming their way: placenta! They seem to think that it is just about the best thing in the world. And if there is any correlation between how gross something looks and how much a dog will like it, I'd conclude that it is probably pretty fantastic in their eyes. It must be incredibly rich.



Oh my goodness! Well, yes..that makes sense to a dog, doesn't it. When I had my horses and the farrier came to shoe them, my dogs...the neighbor's dog would stand around waiting for hoof trimmings...another favorite treat. Ewww.


----------

